# long morph times?



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

My azureus pairs second batch actually made it to tadpoles, and they are strong tadpoles, swimming very well, eating a lot and they have grown very large. These first two tadpoles hatched late march and still to this day have no signs of their back legs forming, they appear just as they did when they hatched, but much larger. Is this morph time normal?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

What temps are you keeping the tadpoles at? I keep mine at ~70-72F, and the tadpoles sometimes take 3-4 months before they pop back legs. That being said, they typically morph out very large and well-started.

With new breeders, sometimes tads do weird things. I'd just continue to feed them, top off their water when it evaporates, and see what happens.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

they stay at room temps, mid 70s. they are on a book shelf and get sunlight through a window without any temperature changes. They eat almond leaves and tadpole bites and are very active. hopefully its just a long morph time.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

funny i was checking my tads last night and i have 1 tad that is just now starting to get back legs from october. I have alanis that are now coming out of the water from December.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

yep just takes time, i have heard of over nine months, i have had some as fast as 45 days(cauchero-fine as could be to), i am hand feeding some pums right now going on 5 months popped back legs a couple weeks ago, so who knows, just keep feeding them!


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Gabe- what are you feeding the pums and how often are you feeding them?


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Most of my azureus come out of the water around 2.5 - 3 months, but I get the occasional tadpole that takes 4+ months and one that took 6 months. They are always just as healthy and large. My temps usually range between 72 - 78. I feed tp bites, and algae mix.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

All of my retics took about 4 months to come out of the water, while the imitator that I had at the same time were out within a month and a half or so, the terribs I had took about 2 months, also at about the same time... exact same temps, exact same food, exact same feeding schedule. SOO, it just may be dependant on your frogs or the type.


----------



## Aquaman78 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quite normal. I've had tinc/azureus tads morph as early as 2 months after hatching and have had some that took 4-5 months to morph. What I have observed is that the ones that morph the fastest are smaller and not near as robust or hardy as the ones that took longer. You should be glad that they are taking this long...this simply means that you are going to have some large neonates!


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

are you keeping them separate because I have read that if you raise them communally they tend to take longer to morph and smaller as well. That is just what I have read.


----------



## Aquaman78 (Mar 29, 2009)

rpmurphey said:


> are you keeping them separate because I have read that if you raise them communally they tend to take longer to morph and smaller as well. That is just what I have read.



While that may be a possibility, I have raised ALL of my tads individually and the differences in morphing times is still present.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Azureus should be raised seperately in my experience, when i tried to keep communal they tend to nip at each other.
Mine took about 14-16wks. on avg. to morph for some reason, all other specie tads under same conditions morphed on time like clock work.
Some times its just that way w/ some, everyone gets different results.
good luck w/ them.


----------

